
GNU Taler: Privacy-Friendly Payment System - moron4hire
https://taler.net
======
moron4hire
I've posted this because I am curious to read HN's commentary on it. I am
finding the documentation to be too focused on technical details and not
enough on how it will work for merchants and consumers in practice, or whether
any implementations exist.

